# Kansas asking for SS number



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

Is this legit?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

via text? Lot of phishing texts lately be careful.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

I should have been clearer. They are asking for it to set up an account


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Never provide personal data to a business you didn’t contact, and always use verified means of contacting them—do not respond to unverified emails or texts.

Remember, some of these clowns haven’t hacked you yet—but they may have hacked a customer list of the place you are trying to contact.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

It's optional in Illinois. Drivers license or SS


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Don't give it over any media platform. Have them send a form by certified mail. Unless you're positive that they are legit. If this for a hunting license, contact Your DNR, they may be able to help.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

I’m gonna call them to make sure it’s legit


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Add one to every three numbers and see if they catch it!?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

When they ask for it I use 123-45-6789.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes they’ve been doing that for years.

Near as I can tell, nobody checks anything, and you can put whatever the hell you want in that spot.

I think it’s tied to having a number to meet the hunter safety requirements CELL.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Its legit. I hated doing it but didnt want to take the time to figure out another way. Think I saw somewhere it has to do with child support…..if you are behind on payments they won’t sell the license. Could be remembering wrong tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

Arizona has been doing it for years. It’s tied to child support. I figure if you can afford an out of state hunt, you can afford to pay for your kids.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks. No child support for me. I’m reaching the point that they are older and I’m not paying for travel ball so now, maybe I can go out of state


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Child support is a Federal agency, with ability to deny, exorbitant purchases, like out of state hunting, vacations, and other spending ,that may also increase the amount of Child support. This shows that you have more money to pay for whatever is essential to covering the costs of raising children, medical,school, and the general welfare of the toll of the cost to a single parent. Some of these are dependent upon the terms of divorce and the courts. 
I have been through this process and it seems very difficult and unfair especially with the custody parent being uncoperative with visitation. The Courts and the Federal agency won't address such a problem unless you have a very good lawyer that can make a difference in the situation. Remember...any extra monies earned, won,inherited, given, or invested is subject to dispersed after the Agency assumes that fulfillment of Child support. Someone paying Child support is considered to be criminally liable for paying and reporting such extra income deemed necessary by the government agency. 
I was denied a loan for just such reasons. My accounts were monitored by the agency, because Child support was more important than a personal loan that, may,place my income in jeopardy!


----------

